# sense 3.5 keyboard



## tommyboy2034 (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't like the sense keyboard with the arrows at the bottom, is there a way to take the keyboard from soab or almostsense4, or any of the runnymede roms and apply it to any other runnymede rom? If so, what's the name of the apk?


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

They have the keyboard over on Infected Forums in a flashable zip..


----------



## neoterixx64 (Oct 4, 2011)

I am trying to find this as well where on the forums is it
?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

In the mods section I believe. It says for eternityrom but it works for most roms


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

can you link us to the correct location please I can't find it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

http://www.forums.infectedrom.com/showthread.php?t=973


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

heck.yeah thank you very much. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------

